# No 12v electrics



## rupert1 (Feb 13, 2009)

Swift Sundance 530LP 2008.

We have the above van and yesterday, while sorting it out to go away, all the 12v electrics in habitation part went missing. Even the step has stop working although it went back in when engine started. We have no lights, control panel blank, no pumps just nothing. Tried connecting to mains, still nothing. Have checked main in line fuse from leisure battery and all circuit breakers. The only thing we can think of is the leisure battery charger has packed up. any other suggestions would be appreciated as we cannot contact Swift until they re-open on the 7 June or dealer until Tuesday.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Might be a silly question, but have you accidentally knocked the 12 volt switch off?
(assuming it has one)


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Check the battery terminals 

DAve p


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Grath said:


> Might be a silly question, but have you accidentally knocked the 12 volt switch off?
> (assuming it has one)


I ask the basic question above because our step works when the 12 volt is off (as do most) and connecting to mains will not operate your 12 volt equipment.


----------



## rupert1 (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks for replies so far but we have no 12v switch, battery terminals checked. While I appreciate the suggestion the 12v volt electrics should work on mains even with no leisure battery so I am coming to conclusion it is the mains charger that has gone. Any more replies with alternatives would be much appreciated.


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

Sounds like you've checked the obvious things so the only thing you can do is put a multimeter on it and work your way through from the battery.

If you haven't got a meter then, if you post where you are, maybe someone nearby can help you out.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

philoaks said:


> Sounds like you've checked the obvious things so the only thing you can do is put a multimeter on it and work your way through from the battery.
> 
> If you haven't got a meter then, if you post where you are, maybe someone nearby can help you out.


Good advice from Philoaks and if you do understand wiring diagrams then here is a link to the Sargent website where I hope you will find the diagrams for your van which will help you.

Swift_Sundance-Bessacarr_E400_2008_schematic.pdf <<<

Swift schematics <<<

Mike


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

rupert1 said:


> Thanks for replies so far but we have no 12v switch, battery terminals checked. While I appreciate the suggestion the 12v volt electrics should work on mains even with no leisure battery so I am coming to conclusion it is the mains charger that has gone. Any more replies with alternatives would be much appreciated.


Hi Rupert.
I have never known a van not to have a 12 volt switch, but not saying that yours has, maybe another Sundance owner can help?
12volt appliances do NOT work on mains but if they are also 240 volt as a lot of things are 3 way (12v / gas / 240v) the 240 volt part should work on mains.
There must be another Sundance owner out there.
Hope you get it sorted


----------



## gnscloz (Oct 4, 2008)

Grath said:


> rupert1 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for replies so far but we have no 12v switch, battery terminals checked. While I appreciate the suggestion the 12v volt electrics should work on mains even with no leisure battery so I am coming to conclusion it is the mains charger that has gone. Any more replies with alternatives would be much appreciated.
> ...


hi there we have 630L sundance i am not aware of 12 volt switch on previous van elddis it had one by step, sorry cant be of more help mark


----------



## Mick757 (Nov 16, 2009)

rupert1 said:


> Thanks for replies so far but we have no 12v switch, battery terminals checked. While I appreciate the suggestion the 12v volt electrics should work on mains even with no leisure battery so I am coming to conclusion it is the mains charger that has gone. Any more replies with alternatives would be much appreciated.


I can tell you if i flick the switch for the leccy just inside our door - nothing works in the hab. side - hooked up or not. Im surprised youve not such an isolation switch on yours. Even if the charger had gone, i dont think it would kill everything dead at a stroke.


----------



## mogga (May 1, 2005)

I would check the electrical selector switch (mains/12v) it is over the habitiation door on my Sundance 590RS, if my rocker switch is in the centre position then I too would have no 12v power in the habitiation area - hope this helps!


----------



## rupert1 (Feb 13, 2009)

Once again many thanks for all the replies. Def no 12v switch, my old Sundance had one but this is automatic. I have now checked with meter and battery is fully charged, output from the charger is as it should be, so my first big idea was rubbish. Guess back to dealer when they open tomorrow, will let you know the outcome. Oh the link to Sargeant was a good one but still cannot trace the problem. Something obvious probably. The thing is still under warranty so should get it fixed but the delay of holiday is the annoying bit.


----------



## teal (Feb 23, 2009)

I had a mystery wityh 12v re fridge and battery , it turned out to be the EMC relay.


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

Remove and reseat all of your fuses


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Check the fuses near your van battery and relay if there is one. I would assume that as its a british van it will cut the habitational 12v supply if the engine is running. So my guess would be that it is on this circuit that the fault lies.


----------



## rupert1 (Feb 13, 2009)

Jezport said:


> Check the fuses near your van battery and relay if there is one. I would assume that as its a british van it will cut the habitational 12v supply if the engine is running. So my guess would be that it is on this circuit that the fault lies.


Good point will have a look in the morning.


----------



## grasscutter (Oct 8, 2009)

I know this may sound silly but have you checked the fuse at the leisure battery. I had the same problem on my Sundance 630L and although the fuse looked fine it was only when tested that I found out it had blown.


----------



## regnarts (Sep 23, 2009)

Have you checked fuse number 6 (15amp) this should be the lowest one on the rail, other than this I would unplug and reseat any relays you may have local to the charger unit. Mine is in the cupboard above the water heater. Hope you get it sorted.


----------



## teamsaga (Feb 26, 2006)

Hi 
I have the same van (bessacarr version) the 12volt switch is the control panel on/off switch. If the panel is dead i.e. wont switch on I presume there is no power at the panel or the panel relay in the fuse box has failed. You could try removing the main hab battery fuse for 30secs to see if it resets anything.


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi Rupert1, if you have no power at all I think the suggestion to check the battery fuse is very sensible.
As a second check I think powering down the system to see if the software has got stuck? this can be done by removing the battery fuses.

If you need any assistance then please either call or send me PM with your contact details.

Ian


----------



## dignut (Nov 11, 2007)

Rupert

Hope this will be of help.
I suffered exactly the same thing on my 2009 Bolero.

Without recounting the whole saga I had a reconditioned, then a new fuse box fitted and various other attempts by my dealer.

Each time the 12 volt system was working when I picked it up but by the time I got home (16miles) it was not working. It did however start up again after about an hour.

Eventually , in conjunction with Swift, the dealer sorted the problem by cutting and isolating the feed from the cab to what would be the tow bar electrics (if one had been fitted)

Noone seems to know why, but it worked and I have subsequently had some 4 weeks trouble free camping (touch woood)

Hope this is of use

Dignut


----------



## rupert1 (Feb 13, 2009)

What a great response to my electrics problem, thanks to all. It is now fixed and we can get away only a couple of days late. For anyone else who comes across the same problem the fix was so simple I am kicking myself. Ian (Sargent) said to power down the whole system leave it for about 30 seconds then connect up again. I had some doubts about this but it worked and the electronics reset themselves. Ian also, as you see, offered to contact me personally to try and sort the problem out. I did telephone the dealer at 8.30, before I tried Ians fix, this morning to try and resolve the problem, they promised the electrician would telephone me straight back, but guess what still waiting. Will not name the dealer yet but give them a chance to contact me hopefully later today.


----------



## rupert1 (Feb 13, 2009)

Double post sorry about that, cannot delete.


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

Ian Sargent sorted my electrical problem on my old MH, it was one late Sunday evening, he deserves all the credit he get's from this forum.
*Well done Ian* :hathat5:


----------



## rupert1 (Feb 13, 2009)

Spoke to soon, dealer telephoned me back and suggested same fix as Ian so well done them. The dealer is Spinney Motorhomes who at least do respond to customers. Anyway am now going to load up and catch the ferry thursday, once again thanks to all.


----------

